# Zwei WOW fanarts  (Draenei und Blutelfin)



## Sharvari (10. September 2009)

Diese beiden Bilder habe ich mit hilfe von den Programmen Poser (für die figur) und photoshop (für bearbeitung und hintergrund) erstellt, vielleicht gefallen sie ja dem einem oder anderem.  Die hintergrundsbilder sind von blizz selbst und nicht von mir aber die figuren sind beide von mir erstellt.



http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/5382/bloodelfwow.jpg

http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/4978/draeneiwow.jpg

wegen der größe der bilder hab ich die links so reingesetzt


----------



## xdave78 (10. September 2009)

Echt die Figuren haste selber gemacht? Geil! Kannste mir vllt wenn ich dir nen Screen schicke meine WAR Hexenkriegerin basteln? Ist es schwierig diese Poser Software zu erlernen?

LG


----------



## Niranda (10. September 2009)

die bilder werden automatisch verkleinert...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



womit haste die beiden Pics gebacken?


----------



## xdave78 (10. September 2009)

Steht doch dorte...Poser heisst das wohl - und PS.


----------



## Niranda (10. September 2009)

heut bin ich echt daneben, sry... =/
Naja, werds mir mal anschauen. Hab mich früher in 3Ds Max und Cinema 4D versucht, hab aber nie wirklich etwas hinbekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wär toll wenn ich sowas könnte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wird mal zeit das wieder zu probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke für den anreiz =D

edit:
ist ja doch einfacher als ich dachte - sind ja schon presets vorhanden, so wie ich das sehe... ^.-


----------



## Cørradø (10. September 2009)

Sharvari schrieb:


> fullquote





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BOMBASTISCH!
fantastisch... wenn du das selber gemacht hast... überwältigend!
*sabberfadenausmmundwinkelläuft*

Ein Auge für die Farben, total harmonisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Seksi (inklusive Nippelalarm!!). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und die Details wie Nähte etc... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (10. September 2009)

sehen schick aus, aber ich hab ne frage zu "Poser", die Figuren die du benutzt hast sind jetzt von dir alleine selber gerendert oder sind es fertige "Vorlagen" vom Programm selber her ? 

Also Optisch find die beiden auch sehr nice, nur die Augen beim Zweiten schauen ein wenig gepfutscht aus !


----------



## dragon1 (10. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/zustimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber dreanei augen sehen irgendwie nach paint aus >.> ansonsten fast perfekt *versucht sabbern zu unterdruecken*


/edit Bin gescheitert...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (10. September 2009)

Mhm nichts für ungut, aber dass Du die Figuren *komplett* selbst gemacht hast mag ich nicht ganz glauben.
Ich vermute stark Du hast auf bestehenden Modellen aufgebaut, wobei hier halt schlecht zu sehen ist ob Du jetzt nur die Pose oder noch mehr gemacht hast.

Sollte ich mich täuschen wäre es sicher interessant ein paar Ausschnitte aus der Work in Progress zu sehen.


----------



## Sharvari (11. September 2009)

Da die figur komplett in einem programm gemacht wird ist es nicht möglich work in prgressbilder zu posten da ich davon keine mache. Ich müsste dann für jeden schritt nen sreenshot machen^^

Die figur selber ist ein standrad 3d model welches vom programm vorgegeben wird, nennt sich in dem fall V4. Die gesichtszüge, proportionen und attribute des körpers habe ich ausgearbeitet. Ebenso habe ich die hautfarbe und das makeup erstellt und verbessert. Da bei den figuren jeder knochen und teil des körpers bewegt werden kann und muss ist es recht aufwendig die zu posen. Auch beide posen sind von mir ausgearbeitet. einzig die kleidung und die haare sind ein bestehendes model welches der figur dann angezogen werden^^ allerdings müssen auch diese dann an die figur und die pose genau angepasst werden. Die haare hängen ebenfalls nur normal herunter und müssen bewegt werden um so auszusehen wie auf dem bild. da mir dir farbe der kleidung nicht ganz zusagte hab ich daran auch noch etwas gearbeitet. Am schwersten ist es dann ein passendes licht zu finden bevor man die figur rendert, es soll ja weder zu dunkel noch zu hell sein und man muss alles genau erkennen. dann dauert es gut eine stunde bis man das fertige bild gerendert hat je nach aufwand und details und dann kommt nacharbeiten mit photoshop^^ Es ist also zwar einfach weil man vieles zusammensetzen kann aber doch sehr aufwendig daraus ein komplettes gutausehendes bild zu schaffen. 

ja die augen der draenei gefallen mir auch nicht so gut, leider hab ich bisher noch keine lösung gefunden diese gut darzustellen da sie ja auch im spiel leer und weiß sind. aber ich arbeite dran. 

wen interessiert wa sich sonst noch mit dem porgramm an bilder erstellt habe bisher kann mich auf deviantart finden unter dem namen chanandra. dort habe ich eine große auswahl an bildern. auch zu world of warcraft.


----------



## Lillyan (11. September 2009)

Ich hab früher selbst relativ viel mit Poser gemacht. Es ist relativ viel Arbeit, aber bei weitem nicht so viel als habe man komplett alles selbst gemacht (sprich: modeliert, Texturen erarbeitet etc.).

Ich finde die Bilder soweit in Ordnung und kann dir nur als Tip geben die Render in einem Grafikprogramm mehr zu überarbeiten. Man kann so sehr schnell kleine Details (z.b. die Falten an den Fingergelenken) einarbeiten und eckige Kanten entfernen und so das ganze Bild ein wenig realistischer gestallten.

Falls sich jemand für die Arbeit mit Poser interessiert, hier ist ein Anfängertutorial: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylovKlg-DxU


----------



## xdave78 (11. September 2009)

Also auch wenn Teile der Bilder fertige Assets sind finde ich es toll. Ich meine die Leute die hier Photoshop nutzen oder Videos erstellen machen ja auch nichzt ALLES alleine. Es gibt ja immer was (Texturen, Musik, Sounds, Vorlagen...) das man  hernimmt.


----------



## Minastirit (11. September 2009)

man kann bis auf den render (wobei gute zeichner auch das tun) alles selber machen .. was ich z.b. auch versuche 
klar man kann 2mio stocks auf das bild packen und gut is^^ aber egal


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (11. September 2009)

An zwei Dingen hätte ich zu meckern.
1. Die Blutelfe hat für mich keinerlei Ähnlichkeit mit einer Blutelfe. Die sieht mehr wie eine DominaStripperin aus die gerne in Auspuffe schaut und sich Plastikohren angeklebt hat.
2. Die Haare, insbesondere die der Dreanei. Erinnert mich eher an zerknitterte Plastikfolie als an Haare. Da würde ich die Haare etwas mehr zu größeren Büscheln zusammenfassen und vor allen Dingen diese "Zick-Zack" Locken wegmachen.

Ansonsten sieht es ganz gut aus.


----------



## Naho (11. September 2009)

Ich finde es sieht ganz gut aus


----------



## poTTo (12. September 2009)

hab mir mal Poser 7 installiert und muss sagen, 1,2,3 klicks sind das nicht. das ist doch schon etwas an arbeit. werd mich die tage mal reinfuchsen. Also von daher, sehr sehr nice !


----------



## Celdaro (12. September 2009)

omfg mit poser kann man ja echt jeden schei* machen xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (12. September 2009)

is dieses poser ding so wie 3d max studio?


----------



## ghulnar (7. September 2012)

NEIN
Poser ist eigentl nur(für mich gesehen) ein Tool um Figuren ins 3D Studio importieren zu können:-)

Man hat echt wenig Optionen und wenn man im 3DS versucht die Modells zu riggen brechen sie sogar auseinander XD


----------



## RedShirt (7. September 2012)

Man kann auch klein anfangen mit DAZ 3d, das dürfte noch gratis sein...sind halt die fertigen Props, Skins und Modelle evtl teuer.

Hab davon noch n ganzen Sack auf der Platte, mach aber 3D Modellierung mittlerweile fast nix mehr =)


----------



## Saji (8. September 2012)

GZ! Ihr habt einen zwei Jahre alten Thread ausgegraben. Just sayin'...


----------



## FearMeGilde (20. September 2012)

Sharvari schrieb:


> Diese beiden Bilder habe ich mit hilfe von den Programmen Poser (für die figur) und photoshop (für bearbeitung und hintergrund) erstellt, vielleicht gefallen sie ja dem einem oder anderem.  Die hintergrundsbilder sind von blizz selbst und nicht von mir aber die figuren sind beide von mir erstellt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das erste Bild erinnert an Hanna Montana ^^


----------

